# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Ati

## Summer

Does anyone know if the ATI 3 day long party will also be in Montego Bay or is it just Negril. Thanks for any help in advance. :Cool:

----------


## Rob

There will probably be some less attended ATI related events in Mobay, just as there was last year, but the main parties are in Negril!

This being Jamaica's 50th Anniversary of Jamaica's Independence, I think there will be plenty of parties all over the island to attend at that time!

----------


## Summer

Thanks Rob. :Cool:

----------

